# Books written by Christians



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Ladies,

I know that I've found this journey quite isolating at times   One if the things I've found helpful is reading and I was wondering if anyone had read these & what you thought. Also if there are other books that you would reccomend.

It's Ok to Cry (Paperback)
by Malcolm Cameron (Author), Nick Cameron (Author) 

Silent Grief: Miscarriage, Finding Your Way Through the Darkness (Paperback)
by Clara Hinton (Author) 

Hannah's Hope: Seeking God's Heart in the Midst of Infertility, Miscarriage, and Adoption Loss (Paperback)
by Jennifer Saake (Author) "Allow me to introduce you to my dear friend Hannah, whom I've never met ..." (more) 

Piriam


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Piriam

I havent read any of the below Im afraid, but I have read "Moments for Couples who long for children" by Ginger Garrett and it was an amazing read and I often dip into it regularly. I continue to find this book very comforting and very helpful. The prayers at the end of each section really help for those days when you just cant find the words yourself.

GG
xx


----------



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Piriam, 

I read Hannah's Hope only recently and I found it helpful and encouraging. I'd recommend it. It had a good mix of the author's personal journey, practical tips, and Bible references. 

I often find you have to be in the right frame of mind for these books. But this one was honest and helpful. 

Have you read any good ones by the way? I also find books helpful. I've been through quite a time of finding it hard to pray and relate to God in my disappointment. But whilst still on the TTC journey, I have recently got to the point where I realise I really can't do this without Him. So am finding books a good way to engage again. 

GG - Moments for couples sounds really good. I will try that one too.

Kate x


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Kate,

I've read them all & recomend them, but agree that you do have to be in the right frame of mind. I also find that I end up     as I read but in a healing way, does that make sense?

GG- I will look for Moments for Couples.

Piriam


----------



## Joolsy (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you ladies. I was wondering if there were any Christian books around. I'll have a look for these.

Lots of love and hugs. 
Joolsy x


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Joolsy,

I really hope you find them helpful.

Piriam


----------

